# New hunter help



## mr.cap (Oct 5, 2008)

so i went out this moring with my 12g (#4 shot) and an e-caller hoping to grab this red fox that has been stalking around my father in-laws woods. i noticed deer tracks, fox and rabit after a good 45 minutes of calling and listening i gave up on the fox and started to fallow fresh tracks in the snow but became confused when i saw a set of rabit tracks that started at one tree and ended at another, there were no fresh burrows. i was like *** its like the rabit hoped 15ft and vanished into thin air. has anyone ever seen this before? 
also when is the best time to find rabit? i know if preditors are preasent they can go nocturnal right?


----------



## MDG Welding (Jan 8, 2009)

It's sometimes easy to mistake a squirrel for a rabbit track, especially in deep snow. If it went from tree to tree with nothing for 10-12 feet past that, I would say it's a tree rat. As far as fox hunting, I can't help much.


----------



## mr.cap (Oct 5, 2008)

your right, that makes perfect sence.....lol

well not to waste a perfectly good thread are there any other good tips for hunting rabit in this weather? Like what should i be looking for?


----------



## MDG Welding (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh, you want to talk about rabbits, I thought you wanted to talk about hunting fox. 

I assume your not hunting bunnies with a dog, so start in the thickest cover you can find, lots of thorns and saplings. Use the snow to your advantage and only stomp the piles that have tracks in or around. If it's sunny, move slowy and stop for a few minutes every 5-20 yards and just take a good look around. Many times you'll see them before they do you.

Last, find a hunting buddy (with a dog is best:lol and hunt with them.
Look back at past threads in here and you'll find some really good links with tuns of rabbit techniques.


----------



## mr.cap (Oct 5, 2008)

i was out for fox at the start but after it started to fall apart i decided to fallow some tracks, i wish i had a hunting dog (or access to one) but my bull terrier is too hyper to be taught to hunt. I wouldnt mind a few rabits though, So i'll do a search and see what i can find, thanks for the help


----------



## woodSlasher (May 9, 2008)

I know you asked what would be a good time to go out hunting and with out a Dog i would say first thing in the morning or later in the evening .
Like the one guy said about hunting thick stuff but your going to have to be the Dog and when the snow is deep you might not want to rabbit hunt the thick stuff do to the noise will push out the bunnies and it just might seem like your wasting your time . Good spots are like High grass areas brush piles and around barns and old cars out in a field if you have actcess to this just remeber the rules in hunting can't fire a gun 450 ft from a occupied dewelling .

Deep snow and Bunnies 
you spoke about tracks around tree's 
Bunnies in deep snow will leave a body mark more the pad or feet tracks unless the snow has a crust on top like the other guy spoke about more then likely a tree rat . best of luck hunting


----------



## SteeliePollock (Mar 14, 2004)

you can shoot with in 450' of a dewling if you have permission from the owner.but if you do that please make sure you are verry care full.


----------

